
An iOS developer built an alternative App Store for the iPhone - kevinsimper
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/4/20791856/apple-ios-app-store-riley-testut-altstore-delta-nintendo-emulator-release
======
nodefury
"The store’s very first app: Delta [a Game Boy emulator].... The really
interesting part is that none of it requires you to jailbreak your iPhone...."

Awesome! Great motivation to build an alt. app. store too.

edit:

Works like Cydia Impactor: “AltStore basically lets you install apps outside
the App Store by tricking the phone into thinking you developed the app
yourself, like you programmed it and you installed it and you’re testing out
your device,”

